# Shock conduttore Linea Verde: posta foto di lui mentre defeca



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2020)

*Marco Bianchi*, cuoco e attuale *conduttore *di *Linea Verde Estate*, ha fatto una cosa a dir poco scioccante. Nelle storie del suo profilo Instagram ha postato una *foto di lui nudo sul water mentre defeca* con scritto sopra: "_Non abbiate vergogna a fare la c.acca_". Il post è stato poi tolto dal profilo del presentatore.

La foto shock sotto spoiler:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Marco Bianchi*, cuoco e attuale *conduttore *di *Linea Verde Estate*, ha fatto una cosa a dir poco scioccante. Nelle storie del suo profilo Instagram ha postato una *foto di lui nudo sul water mentre defeca* con scritto sopra: "_Non abbiate vergogna a fare la c.acca_".
> 
> La foto shock sotto spoiler:
> 
> ...



A dir poco scioccante addirittura? 

Questo perché non vedete cosa postano le influenzer o trappettari e simili


----------



## Raryof (20 Agosto 2020)

_A Gianni Morandi piace questo elemento_


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Marco Bianchi*, cuoco e attuale *conduttore *di *Linea Verde Estate*, ha fatto una cosa a dir poco scioccante. Nelle storie del suo profilo Instagram ha postato una *foto di lui nudo sul water mentre defeca* con scritto sopra: "_Non abbiate vergogna a fare la c.acca_". Il post è stato poi tolto dal profilo del presentatore.
> 
> La foto shock sotto spoiler:
> 
> ...



Dipende dal colore della defecata.

Se è scura, ci sono giustamente gli estremi per parlare di razzismohhh occulto.


----------

